
DNS root server resilience: a smarter way - okket
https://blog.apnic.net/2017/08/30/dns-root-server-resilience-smarter-way/
======
feelin_googley
Reducing load on root servers. Been doing this for many years by running local
copy of root.zone and making judicious use of HOSTS and local authoritative
nameservers. I have a localhost caching resolver but I rarely need to use it.
I wrote my own non-recursive stub resolver which is faster. Unlike the
majority of ICANN DNS users I am not mindlessly querying the same servers for
the same records day after day. And I am certainly not querying remote root
servers like the ones mentioned in this blog post. I am storing the addresses
I need permanently and updating them periodically if they change. Guess what?
Most addresses _do not change_. It is likely that few if any users are doing
what I am doing and as such, there an enormous amount of gratuitous DNS
traffic on the internet. I can safely say I am not contributing to that. A
smarter way? Yes, I think it is.

